# Needing Help With Vapour Mountain E-Juice and Evic VTC Mini



## Blindwitness (26/1/16)

Hi Guys

Im new to this forum and to vaping in general. I am hoping someone will be able to help me!

At the beginning of Jan i bought the Evic VTC Mini with the Tron -S tank along with 3 Orion E Liquids and really enjoyed vaping those with the Titanium and Nickel coils supplied with the unit at 60W in TC mode (TC Ni and TC Ti as applicable) between 270C and 300C. Huge clouds, great flavour, very enjoyable. Since then I have run out of the Orion flavours and decided to try out the Vapour Mountain flavours after reading positive reviews on the Berry Blaze, VM4 and the Coffee flavours. I also bought 3 new Ti coils. Upon receiving all of this yesterday, I put the new coil in, cleaned out the tank, put a few drops of the Berry Blaze on the coil, half filled the tank and let it sit for a few minutes before vaping. Resistance locked in at 0.4 ohm.

The experience I am getting is awful. The flavour is not bad but the hits are so harsh and they have me coughing and spluttering almost every time. Im also not sure that this new coil is OK because its been spitting every time I use it. Vaping anywhere between 40W and 75W and 240C and 290C doesnt produce much difference. Putting my old nickel coil in is better but not by much.

Do these liquids need to be steeped? Is the new titanium coil faulty? Im very confused and would really appreciate any assistance at all!

Thanks!


----------



## Silver (26/1/16)

Hi @Blindwitness 

Vapour Mountain juices are typically freshly mixed when you order, so they do need steeping.

Also, not sure if you got a custom blend, but the standard blends are around 50/50 and can be quite a bit harsher on the throat than other high VG juices. Sharper and more intense flavour.

You probably need to let the juices sit for a bit. Also, try it on a lower power setting.
If that still doesnt work for you, you could try adding some VG to soften it and smoothe it out.

Just as a comparison, I vape my VM juices at low power - around 7 Watts in the Evod1, 13-15 Watts in the Lemo1 and my Choc mint in the Reo Mini with a 1ohm coil, implying about 15 Watts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wyvern (26/1/16)

When did you get the liquids? What nic strenght are they?

I find the VM juices are awesome but I always give it a few days to steep after I get mine.


----------



## Blindwitness (26/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> When did you get the liquids? What nic strenght are they?
> 
> I find the VM juices are awesome but I always give it a few days to steep after I get mine.


I got them yesterday and they are 6MG and 12MG respectively


----------



## shabbar (26/1/16)

Blindwitness said:


> I got them yesterday and they are 6MG and 12MG respectively



& the nic content on the orion ?


----------



## Wyvern (26/1/16)

Blindwitness said:


> I got them yesterday and they are 6MG and 12MG respectively


I would let them steep for a few more days and try again. But then again I would get a throat hit from that, those strenghts in sub ohm would knock me out


----------



## Blindwitness (26/1/16)

shabbar said:


> & the nic content on the orion ?


3 and 6 Mg


----------



## shabbar (26/1/16)

so my guess the vm 12mg is harsh ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Blindwitness (26/1/16)

shabbar said:


> so my guess the vm 12mg is harsh ?


Ye but the 6mg berry is also very harsh


----------



## Nimatek (26/1/16)

Give it a good shake before using. Also what happens if you drop wattage for the TC down to 30w ?


----------



## Chezzig (26/1/16)

Blindwitness said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Im new to this forum and to vaping in general. I am hoping someone will be able to help me!
> 
> ...


 I specialy ordered mine with a higher VG.. so 70VG/ 30 PG, this make the juice a lot smoother and thicker and the throat hit isn't as bad.

Hope this helps  I would maybe add pure VG to yours to get the best out of them.


----------



## shabbar (26/1/16)

Nimatek said:


> Give it a good shake before using. Also what happens if you drop wattage for the TC down to 30w ?




You didn't specify what to shake lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> I would let them steep for a few more days and try again. But then again I would get a throat hit from that, those strenghts in sub ohm would knock me out


Sorry for the hijack, what is steeping ? Do you leave the juice bottle open like wine ?


----------



## KlutcH (26/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Sorry for the hijack, what is steeping ? Do you leave the juice bottle open like wine ?



Leave closed in a coolish dark area for a few days. I normally leave mine in a draw, works perfect.
I cant remember the proper term for letting it "breath" like wine but I call it "airing" which also helps a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (26/1/16)

Adding VG will help with the harshness by increasing the VG to PG ratio as well as dropping the nicotine, but will also dilute the flavour unfortunately.

Comparing juices of 3mg and 6mg at 20PG/80VG with juices of 6mg and 12mg at 50PG/50VG... the latter will definitely kill your throat a bit on the sub-ohm coil and at the wattages you mentioned.

@Blindwitness , kindly email us with your order number and we will sort something out for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## E.T. (26/1/16)

A while back I bought the Smurfette juice from VM and it was great from the start, then i tried their Banana Cream and at fist it was terrible....but... i left it for a couple of weeks (not knowing anything about steeping or what that even means), and tried it again after I ran out of juice, and loved it, so maybe it just needs to rest a while like the other people mentioned.


----------



## E.T. (26/1/16)

o and also both juices were 12mg on an Ijust with a 0.3ohm coil, I have only tried these two juices from VM but both were great


----------



## Blindwitness (26/1/16)

Oupa said:


> Adding VG will help with the harshness by increasing the VG to PG ratio as well as dropping the nicotine, but will also dilute the flavour unfortunately.
> 
> Comparing juices of 3mg and 6mg at 20PG/80VG with juices of 6mg and 12mg at 50PG/50VG... the latter will definitely kill your throat a bit on the sub-ohm coil and at the wattages you mentioned.
> 
> @Blindwitness , kindly email us with your order number and we will sort something out for you.


Thanks @Oupa I have sent you an email

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

